# wifi router with hdd & printer support



## choklate_007 (Jul 10, 2010)

hi, 
 I am looking for a wifi router with usb ports to support usb printer and some kind of data sharing so it can share tally data on network computers and data is stored on router

thanks

amazing requirement but the world is full of solutions


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2010)

*Apple - AirPort Extreme - Simultaneous dual-band 802.11n Wi-Fi base station*


*images.apple.com/airportextreme/images/specs_ports20090303.jpg

Use a USB hub to connect a USB Hard Drive and Printer.

*images.apple.com/airportextreme/features/images/hdsharing_diagram20090303.jpg


----------

